# online/freelance work/consulting



## jaydj (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi! This is my first post here. I've been searching for a job in Singapore since I moved here (4 months ago) to join my family (who already moved years before me). However, I've felt the effect of the recent recession and also having friends laid off from work makes the job hunt more challenging.

Many years back, I used to offer consulting services as a freelancer in the Philippines offering social media, digital, web and online consulting. While waiting to get a job here, I was wondering if online freelancing would be feasible.

Here are some questions I had in mind:
1. Would there be any local tax implications if you earn completely from online? (Like from websites, performing online tasks, while staying at home)

2. Can you offer services locally? (Like write for a blog or manage a Facebook account for a Singapore client)

3. Sell items (like original handmade products done during spare time) online like on Ebay or Lazada?


Thanks for any insights and suggestions.


----------



## Enga (Sep 29, 2016)

Nowadays many do freelancing & online services in a country that is different from where they live. So you could do similar. Just check the conditions of your visa in the country you are in.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Freelancing, or part-time / side jobs are only allowed if you are Singapore citizen or PR. For all others, it's ILLEGAL and can lead to stiff fines and deportation - not to be recommended.
If you want to start a business, you could apply for an EntrePass - but I guess the requirements aren't what you have in mind (read about it!).

From a purely taxation standpoint, all income generated from your activities in Singapore are taxable here - no matter where and how it is paid.


----------

